# Excel: non-continuous line graph



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

I have a data table that's not "complete", looking something like this:

```
W X Y Z
A   1   2
B 3   4
C 2   3 5
```
Basically, there are holes in the table. I want to make a line graph with series A, B and C. But where there's no data, Excel won't connect the dots.

How can I make it so that the line graph will simply omit the absent data, and draw lines based on what data there is?


----------



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

Oh, nevermind. I just found the "hidden and empty cells" option in data selection.

Thanks myself!


----------

